# Sunday - Daytrip



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

NEVER MIND - CANCELLED - Sunday forecast is looking pretty bad.

OK, let's try again. Sunday out of Freeport EARLY come back late afternoon. Target BF and whatever else at the Shrimp Boats. Cost will be around $150 per person (covers gas, bait ice, fish cleaning, etc.). 35' Scarab with twin yamahas. I have my same 2 buddies still wanting some tuna and would like at least 1 or 2 more.

My other trip got cancelled because 2 different 2coolers said they were going and backed out. SO, please get your kitchen pass before you say you want to go. I know most of those reading this probably WANT to go, but please PM me if you CAN go.


----------

